# IH 4166 w/20' and 12' snowplows for sale



## IH4166 (May 11, 2009)

INTERNATIONAL HARVESTER 4166 - EXCELLENT CONDITION ASKING $10,000 OR BEST OFFER (plows are sold separately, please email for prices)

This is not your typical tractor - it's a 1974 International Harvester 4166 in excellent condition with the following: 
• 4WD, 4-wheel steering 
• military-style axles with planetary gears 
• 150 HP diesel engine 
• Motor and transmission was completely re-built less than 5 years ago and has only been used to plow snow since (in a region that has very mild winters) 
• 100 gallon fuel tank 
• four low range, four high range and four reverse gears with a top speed of 25 MPH 
• massive 3-point hitch on rear for attaching implements such as a scraper bowl or a rear plow 
• new halogen lights all around 
• new high-output alternator 
• air-ride seat 
• heat and air-conditioning (new air conditioner compressor) 
• original IH AM/FM radio that still works 
• custom made plow mount will adapt to many different types of snow plows if needed 
• 12' turning radius despite its massive size, extremely easy to steer 
• tractor weighs approximately 19,500 lbs.

Also have the following plows for sale that fit this tractor if you want to use it to plow snow (email for prices) 
• Valk 19' 4-way hydraulic airport-grade poly-plow with good rubber cutting edge, no hydraulic leaks whatsoever, in excellent condition and according to Valk, originally sold for $23,000 (you can still purchase many parts for this plow from the Valk company), weighs approximately 4,000+ lbs. 
• Root Springs 12' 4-way, hydraulic tilt, highway plow with excellent rubber cutting edge, in excellent condition with no leaks and originally sold for approximately $10,000 new, weighs approximately 1,000 lbs.

The motor on this tractor purrs like a kitten but it's a brute for pushing snow. It doesn't smoke or use any oil. It has had many upgrades over the years and is in excellent condition. It was garage-kept for most of its life. Up until the last several years it was used as a farm tractor for plowing fields, but has been modified for plowing snow also. It has an excellent field of vision so you can easily see cars and other objects around you as you are plowing. This setup was used to plow mall parking lots and roadways and clears three times faster than a typical truck/plow setup. With the 19' plow, parking lots are a snap and the 12' plow allows you to plow roadways. The plows can be attached or switched in less than five minutes. It has excellent pulling/pushing power regardless of whether you are working in dirt or snow.

If you want to have the most efficient and unique plow setup, this is it. This tractor is guaranteed to turn heads anytime it's out on the job! So, if you have snow to plow , dirt to work or are just a collector of fine tractors, this is the tractor for you. I will be happy to answer any additional questions about this unique setup or email additional photos if needed.

If you are interested in this tractor but would prefer a PTO on it, I have located one (the complete assembly) at a salvage yard for an extra $1,500 (not including shipping). It wouldn't take much to do the conversion.

Payment must be made in cash upon pickup of item.


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Those things are awesome looking. I bet they can push ALOT of snow.


----------



## IH4166 (May 11, 2009)

This setup definitely makes quick work of a parking lot, not to mention the fact that it draws a lot of spectators. I've had a five foot wall of snow rolled up in front of this plow and it was still going strong. It never once bogged down or slipped no matter how hard I tried to test it. It will definitely push a lot of snow. Also, with the power angles on both plows it's easy to place the snow exactly where you want it. The 20' plow actually clears two lanes of traffic in one pass, making this perfect for a shopping mall or a trucking facility. The four wheel steering actually makes it easy to get up tight to what you're clearing the the high-set cab gives it an excellent field of vision. This is very handy when you're trying to maneuver around people who don't quite know what "plowing etiquette" means. The 12' plow makes it easy to drive down a road (say, through town), making it easy to drive from one site to the next. (I always got a kick looking down at the PennDot trucks as I passed them and seeing the drivers' looks of surprise as I drove by.) I hate to see this go, but I've gotten out of the business and I don't want to see it just parked in the lot with nothing to do. This is definitely a sweet setup to have, though.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Does that unit have a manual shift tranny?


----------



## IH4166 (May 11, 2009)

To answer the question re the manual tranny...yes, it is manual - 4 high, 4 low, 4 reverse (this is not a hydrostatic transmission), the motor, clutch, transmission, transfer case, pumpkin gears and planetary gears are all in EXCELLENT condition. This tractor starts up on the first time, every time and has never had ether to assist it in starting, even on the coldest days in Minnesota. The hydraulic pumps are strong and all of the hydraulics on the tractor/plows work great.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IH4166;780401 said:


> To answer the question re the manual tranny...yes, it is manual - 4 high, 4 low, 4 reverse (this is not a hydrostatic transmission), the motor, clutch, transmission, transfer case, pumpkin gears and planetary gears are all in EXCELLENT condition. This tractor starts up on the first time, every time and has never had ether to assist it in starting, even on the coldest days in Minnesota. The hydraulic pumps are strong and all of the hydraulics on the tractor/plows work great.


so it is shuttle shift??


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;780402 said:


> so it is shuttle shift??


No, that's completely different than manual shift. With this tractor you need to push in the clutch every time you want to go from forward into reverse and vice-versa.


----------



## IH4166 (May 11, 2009)

Camden is correct, You do have to push in the clutch to shift. Also both the four wheel steering and the two wheel to four wheel drive levers can be used while traveling. The 12 foot turning radius is incorrect, it has a 13' inside turning radius. This is really helpfull in a road intersection, I have used the 20' blade to plow two lanes open in a shopping center and when the light turned green to go out on the main road just cut the wheels turn a 180 and go back down the other two lanes without backing up.


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

still for sale???


----------



## Kingozark (12 mo ago)

IH4166 said:


> INTERNATIONAL HARVESTER 4166 - EXCELLENT CONDITION ASKING $10,000 OR BEST OFFER (plows are sold separately, please email for prices)
> 
> This is not your typical tractor - it's a 1974 International Harvester 4166 in excellent condition with the following:
> • 4WD, 4-wheel steering
> ...


----------



## Kingozark (12 mo ago)

I would like to buy the tractor and maybe a blade with it text me 614 5808720


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Kingozark said:


> I would like to buy the tractor and maybe a blade with it text me 614 5808720


this thread is from 2009 and the OP hasn't been back since so closing this thread


----------

